# Camping and caravan club c.s near Luton?



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all, does anyone know of a nice c.s near Luton please? Thanks sean


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The two closest to Luton are in our database :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=8669

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=8673

Pete


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi peejay these are caravan club not camping and caravanning club, cheers sean


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So they are Sean, sorry about that, they are autosite entries that have somehow been placed in the wrong category. I'll flag it up for Nuke.

Pete


----------

